# REfroidir l'imac



## loriscoutin (3 Mai 2002)

Bonjour
j'ai un imac 400 DV SE
et je projete de l'utiliser de facon intensive pendant 7 jours (24h/24)
J'aimerais savoir ou sont les prises d'air sur l'imac devant où il y a deux trous ou la plaque perforée de derriere
Vaut il mieux aspirer l'air par en haut ou forcer l'entrée par en bas ou est ce que mon idee est totalement farfelue
merci


----------



## Ludopac (3 Mai 2002)

L'aération se trouve sur le dessus du iMac (la poignée en fait).

Pour ta question, le mieux serait d'aspirer, mais bon, je ne vois pas l'intérêt ! C'est vrai que les iMacs chauffent un peu, mais normalement ils sont conçus pour ...

En tout, cas il ne faut pas souffler, la chaleur resterait prisonnière à l'intérieur !


----------



## loriscoutin (3 Mai 2002)

mon idée était de souffler par dessou l'imac donc je l'ai souleveret pour l'instyant j'ai deux ventilo qui soufflent sur les cotés de la bete de l'air froid
Quel logiciel pourrait m'aider à surveiller la température de mon mac.....


----------



## loriscoutin (3 Mai 2002)

Pour precision il y a trois zones de trou sous l'imac mais je sais pas si les trois servent à faire rentrée de l'air


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2002)

sur le site de sonnet, on trouve un freeware nommé métronome qui donne la temp. du processeur. tres leger.


----------



## salamèche (4 Mai 2002)

moi j'ai un rev b, avec un ventilo, s'il est bruyant, il chauffe pas. Il est allumé depuis 48 heures.


----------

